# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  A funny tradition. Moscow.

## forevermore

A dog at metro station *Площадь революции*.
You touch its nose and it brings you happiness and luck).  http://moscowwalks.ru/2009/04/15/schast ... /#comments

----------


## Lampada

Ой, вот как разносится инфекция!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=putAWIWjT38 
Если меркнет свет в окошке,
Hа душе скребутся кошки,
Кто сумеет вам помочь
И прогонит кошек прочь? 
Это знает всякий. Это не слова.
Преданней собаки нету существа!
Преданней собаки, ласковей собаки,
Веселей собаки - нету существа! 
Если кто-нибудь решится
Hа хозяев покуситься,
Кто сумеет рядом встать
И нахала покусать? 
Кто любой приказ толково
Понимает с полуслова,
Кто, не требуя наград,
Рядом быть бывает рад?

----------


## studyr

*Me and Anton*  *it really brings a good luck, believe me*   ::

----------

